# My latest..kinda like it!!



## wombat (Feb 6, 2013)

A 20 degree split frame, book matched Karri slingshot/catapult with a Coolabah burl palm swell on a Maple spacer.

[attachment=17886]

[attachment=17885]


----------



## just josh (Feb 6, 2013)

Now that right there is one very nice stone slinger


----------



## healeydays (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice. One of your best.


----------



## phinds (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful as always


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2013)

That's fun to look at. Very nice and I love that coolibah burl.


----------



## Psalteryman (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful! Problem is, since first seeing your slingshot yesterday, I have been spending way too much time looking at slingshot info on the net. I'll be digging in the scrap bin tomorrow to give it a try. Great work and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## wombat (Feb 8, 2013)

Psalteryman said:


> Beautiful! Problem is, since first seeing your slingshot yesterday, I have been spending way too much time looking at slingshot info on the net. I'll be digging in the scrap bin tomorrow to give it a try. Great work and thanks for the inspiration.



haha sorry about that!! :)


----------



## BarbS (Feb 8, 2013)

Very elegant! I'm thinking.. drone control.


----------

